

“Engineering – Over/Under” – evolution... - mcterry
http://www.sep.com/mcterry/2011/10/31/engineering-overunder-evolution/

======
billswift
In other words, "you won't know what 'good enough' is until you see it." I
think "iteration" is a seriously under-used idea.

~~~
mcterry
I agree with you completely. Iterating on ideas/design should be the norm.
Thanks for the comment!

